# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Suggestion : Création d'une sous-section Jeux en Réalité Virtuelle

## MetalDestroyer

Hello,

Serait-il possible d'avoir une sous-section VR dans la section Jeux vidéo  ?
En effet, on commence à parler beaucoup jeux dans le topic Réalité virtuelle qui se trouve dans la rubrique hardware et du coup, ce n'est pas évident pour ressortir tous les bons jeux à prendre, avoir les retours sur ces jeux, etc.... 

Merci d'avance.

----------


## FixB

Je vote pour!  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Ouais !  ::):  Une sous-section pour que l'on puisse parler entre gens bien (et fortuné) !  :Indeed:

----------


## Elglon

Je plussoie, avec la grosse baisse de prix des oculus récemment, il va y avoir pas mal de joueur se lançant dans la VR. Avoir plusieurs thread ne serait pas du luxe !

----------


## Kira

Yep je suis pour aussi. Ca permettra d'avoir des retours sur des jeux connus mais aussi inconnu. Ca permettra aussi sur un jeu VR multi de regrouper les joueurs et de pouvoir jouer entre canards.

Bref POUR  ::P:

----------


## Malakit

> Je plussoie, avec la grosse baisse de prix des oculus récemment, il va y avoir pas mal de joueur se lançant dans la VR. Avoir plusieurs thread ne serait pas du luxe !


J'en suis la preuve!

Pour aussi donc!

----------


## graouille

Je valide !

----------


## la Vieille

Je m'appelle <putain mais on s'en fout non ?> et je soutiens cette initiative.

----------


## Naiaphykit

Je vote pour aussi \o/

----------


## 564.3

Ouais, ça serait plus clair.

----------


## srombauts

Oui, ça serait vraiment plus pratique !

----------


## philwoodrama

Oui oui oui

----------


## lithomostys

Oui !

----------


## Vlad

Ouiiii

----------


## jujupatate

Alors là je dis oui! :julienlepers:

----------


## Visslar

Non !!!

Euh oui pardon.

----------


## znokiss

Ces conducteurs de Porsche qui veulent leur parking dédié  :^_^: 



Spoiler Alert! 


En vrai, je vous regarde en bavant depuis ma Fiat panda de PC et mon strabisme qui m'interdit toute vue en 3d via lunettes, casques ou n'importe quoi d'autre..

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ces conducteurs de Porsche qui veulent leur parking dédié 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> En vrai, je vous regarde en bavant depuis ma Fiat panda de PC et mon strabisme qui m'interdit toute vue en 3d via lunettes, casques ou n'importe quoi d'autre..


As-tu testé la VR même sur  avec un smartphone du genre Gear VR ?
J'ai aussi du strabisme + myopie, et je n'ai pas de soucis en VR.

----------


## znokiss

Pas encore, non. 
Mais jusque là, rien n'y fait : lunettes passives de cinoche (j'ai vu Avatar juste avec mon oeil gauche, en tout plat), attractions au Futuroscope et un casque de réalité virtuelle pour machin d'architecture sur un salon..

Y'a pas moyen, mon cerveau n'interprète que l'image de mon oeil gauche. Ou du droit si je me force, mais les 2 ensembles, j'arrive pas  ::cry::

----------


## Alab

Ce qu'il vous faudrait pour parler de tout ça c'est une section spéciale VR !  ::w00t::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ce qu'il vous faudrait pour parler de tout ça c'est une section spéciale VR !


On a bien une sous-section Fallout / Skyrim / ArmA. Alors pourquoi pas pour la VR ?  ::P: 

Edit : oups, au temps pour moi. J'ai mal lu. Une section VR, c'est pas mal aussi.

----------


## znokiss

> Ce qu'il vous faudrait pour parler de tout ça c'est une section spéciale VR !


Riche idée. Parce que le titre du topic parle, je cite, d'une "sous section jeux en réalité virtuelle". 
Me voilà bien marri, moi qui n'arrive pas à voir la VR, comment je vais faire pour lire une telle section ?

----------


## Alab

> On a bien une sous-section Fallout / Skyrim / ArmA. Alors pourquoi pas pour la VR ? 
> 
> Edit : oups, au temps pour moi. J'ai mal lu. Une section VR, c'est pas mal aussi.


Mais c'était pour appuyer votre demande que j'avais dit ça justement.  :Emo:

----------


## darkmanticora

Je vote pour !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Car relou d'avoir un mini topic dans la section hardware en plus  ::P:

----------


## SetaSensei

Pour info :

C'est en discussion par la rédac'. En substance : Pourquoi pas, l'idée est bonne. 
Faudra juste être un peu patients parce qu'ils sont un peu débordés en ce moment.  ::):

----------


## Bah

> Pour info :
> 
> C'est en discussion par la rédac'. En substance : Pourquoi pas, l'idée est bonne. 
> Faudra juste être un peu patients parce qu'ils sont un peu débordés en ce moment.


Ils sont tous en train de chercher où ils ont foutu les sous-bocks ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Tous les sous-bocks ont servis à éponger les verres que Kahn a éclusés à la dernière St Patrick  :Emo:

----------


## Stuffi

C'est une excellente idée  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Plop. Des nouvelles depuis ?

----------


## Rodwin

Une section dédiée !
 :Cell:

----------


## Bah

C'est bon, vous avez déjà un smiley dédié  :Gerbe:

----------


## JulLeBarge

+1 !

----------


## Hideo

+2 !

----------


## vectra

+3!

----------


## ExPanda

+4 !

----------


## PrinceGITS

+5 ?

----------


## Flad

-1
Ben quoi ? Il en faut bien 1.

----------


## Bibik

Ye vote pour

----------


## ExPanda

> -1
> Ben quoi ? Il en faut bien 1.


Un -1 par Flad ça vaut bien un +10.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Un -1 par Flad ça vaut bien un +10.


Jpeux encore m'inscrire pour la soirée OW ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## ExPanda

Ben ouais tu peux, mais y'a rien de bien organisé en fait.

J'essaie de faire un point ce soir, priorité aux premiers inscrits confirmés pour faire deux équipes à partir de l'équilibrage proposé par Laya, et je vois pour le reste si on fait une troisième équipes ou pas en fonction du nombre de dispos...

----------


## Flad

> Ben ouais tu peux, mais y'a rien de bien organisé en fait.
> 
> J'essaie de faire un point ce soir, priorité aux premiers inscrits confirmés pour faire deux équipes à partir de l'équilibrage proposé par Laya, et je vois pour le reste si on fait une troisième équipes ou pas en fonction du nombre de dispos...


C'était juste une blagounette, j'ai uninstall, pas assez de skill et de temps  :;): 
Mais si un jour je retélécharge le jeu je ferai signe sur le topic  ::P: 
Ne serait-ce que pour titiller Tahia :D

----------


## ExPanda

:tired:

----------


## Brice2010

Bonjour, on essaie d'émettre des avis travaillés et de centraliser les avis sur les jeux en VR.
Certains jeux n'ont pas grand chose à envier au monde non VR.

Je ne peux donc qu'aller dans le sens de cette demande. Oui à l'ouverture d'une section VR pour avoir des messages organisés par jeu / topic!

----------


## moutaine

On lache rine.  ::ninja:: 

donc un petit +1 nécessaire.

----------


## Hideo

> Pour info :
> 
> C'est en discussion par la rédac'. En substance : Pourquoi pas, l'idée est bonne. 
> Faudra juste être un peu patients parce qu'ils sont un peu débordés en ce moment.


Un an et demi, manipute pour que le peuple se calme BOuououououUOOUUouou a vos gilets camarades bourgeois-de-la-VR  :Cell:

----------


## Elidji

+1 !

----------


## wushu_calimero

:Mask:  y'a presque déjà un VRticone dédié..

La section, la section !!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je confirme, on a commencé à l'étroit sur un seul topic Matos, qu'on a divisé en deux avec un topic spécifique aux jeux. Mais l'actualité bouge quand même beaucoup (même GameKult teste des jeux en VR !!!)

Une section VR serait bien sympatoche (avec un topic spécial pour les musiques custom de Beat Saber déjà, un autre pour les photos des setup bureau,...)

----------


## poulpator

Solidaire avec mes camarades bourgeois. 
Même si je ne joue qu'à Beat Saber.

----------


## Fabiolo

Je suis pour aussi et puis bon c'est pas comme si on demandait un encart dans le mag...quoique...ça pourrait être pas mal ça aussi  ::happy2::

----------


## FixB

Je suis toujours pour!
On commence à se sentir à l'étroit avec un seul topic!!

----------


## ExPanda

> bourgeois-de-la-VR





> Solidaire avec mes camarades bourgeois.


C'est de moins en moins vrai ça en plus. Il est facile de choper un casque correct dans les 150€ neuf en tapant une promo, et donc encore moins en occas, c'est pas énorme dans un domaine où on veut nous vendre des cartes graphiques qui coûtent un smic.  ::siffle:: 

Donc, allez, c'est un loisir du peuple, on veut notre section !  :Cell:

----------


## septicflesh

10 ans plus tard ....  ::ninja:: 

Je vote pour .... il faudrait que ça bouge un peu, on commence a devenir serrer sur le topic vr ^^

----------


## Hideo



----------


## poulpator

On se sent un peu comme une Bamba triste ici.

----------


## Pifou

> Un an et demi, manipute pour que le peuple se calme BOuououououUOOUUouou a vos gilets camarades bourgeois-de-la-VR

----------


## ExPanda

Bonjour,

Ce modeste message pour relancer l'idée de la section VR. On a un canard motivé qui fait de vrais topics pour chaque jeu mais c'est noyé dans le reste, et un seul topic c'est trop le bordel, une section dédiée serait fort appréciée.

Cordialement,

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je vote à nouveau pour !

----------


## 564.3

Suite à




> Y a pas un topic VR déjà...


Le topic général est bien pour discuter du flux d'information ou comme point central, les topics dédiés pour discuter d'un thème ciblé.

Actuellement dans le topic général les discussions concernant un jeu donné sont par grappe toutes les 36 pages, avec de la répétition parce que c'est impossible à suivre quand on n'y passe pas son temps. Quand c'est du flux d'info on s'en fout, mais là c'est plus gênant.

Les topics ciblés ont peu de trafic, mais c'est plus facile à trouver et à suivre. Au pire quelqu'un qui débarque dans le général reçoit la ref par quelqu'un qui suit.
Je ne suis pas sur des inconvénients, tant qu'on n'en crée pas plusieurs par jeu et qu'on ne flood pas à en faire 10 par jour.
Une section VR ça serait l'idéal, mais faire des topic dédiés à un jeu de temps en temps ne devrait pas poser problème sinon.

Des topics par genre pourraient être un intermédiaire, mais on tombe toujours sur des cas qui ne rentrent pas dans les cases.
Et pour mettre un récap d'infos un peu détaillé ou un article plus complet comme ceux de Brice2010, c'est pas mal d'avoir le first post dédié.

----------


## Hideo

Siouplait.

Au moins d’arrêter de nous ignorer, discuter, proposer une alternative  et/ou une raison pour le refus  :;):

----------


## M.Rick75

Vous devriez interpeller Wobak sur discord ou en MP. Ou Kahn peut-être ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Siouplait.
> 
> Au moins d’arrêter de nous ignorer, discuter, proposer une alternative  et/ou une raison pour le refus


Pour être à la hauteur des participants la rédac doit s'installer une salle de VR. C'est pour cette raison qu'ils déménagent.  ::trollface::

----------


## 564.3

> Pour être à la hauteur des participants la rédac doit s'installer une salle de VR. C'est pour cette raison qu'ils déménagent.


En y repensant, j'aurais eu la place de dégager 2x1.5m dans les chambres de cité universitaire où j'ai vécu (8-9m²). Faut surtout le vouloir.
Et ce n'est même pas nécessaire.

----------


## Hideo

Ou alors une belle chaise avec 30 cm autour. 
HOTAS fourni par Ackboo.

Je cours faire ouvrir un kickstarter pour leur offrir un tabouret, les roulettes en stretch goal.

----------


## Wobak

Je vais en discuter rapidement et on revient vers vous  ::):

----------


## Maalak

* Non, rien *

----------


## Robix66

::blink::

----------


## Hideo

> Je vais en discuter rapidement et on revient vers vous


Merci Wobak  ::lol::

----------


## ExPanda

::lol::

----------


## Wobak

Je suis en vacances, je reviens le 14 et je m'en occupe  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Super, merci ! Et bonne vacances !  :;):

----------


## Maalak

> http://tof.cx/images/2019/07/07/f125...a5c8ef4894.png


Bon, sang, mais j'ai regardé 10 fois pourtant.  ::O:   :Facepalm: 

Bon, j'édite mon message du coup, ça fera un peu moins naze.  ::ninja::

----------


## Graouu

Je confirme ce serait une bonne idée.

----------

